
GDPR made searchable by Algolia - vvoyer
https://gdpr.algolia.com
======
ThePhysicist
If you want the law in a machine-readable format (YAML / JSON), we open-
sourced our GDPR portal which includes parsers and raw data for the entire law
as well as all recitals and footnotes in German as well as English:

[https://github.com/DPKit/gdpr-portal](https://github.com/DPKit/gdpr-portal)

The website itself is available here:

[https://gdpr.dpkit.com](https://gdpr.dpkit.com) (EN)
[https://dsgvo.dpkit.com](https://dsgvo.dpkit.com) (DE) (works well on mobile
too)

This is a work-in-progress, please let us know if you have any questions.

------
nrjames
This is great and would be even better if it included the official adopted
guidance from the working groups. For example, this is a very useful document:

[http://ec.europa.eu/newsroom/article29/item-
detail.cfm?item_...](http://ec.europa.eu/newsroom/article29/item-
detail.cfm?item_id=622227)

------
jahewson
This is nice. Though it’s worth pointing out to UX folks that flags are not
languages.

[http://www.flagsarenotlanguages.com/blog/why-flags-do-not-
re...](http://www.flagsarenotlanguages.com/blog/why-flags-do-not-represent-
language/)

~~~
fixermark
Oh, darn. I read the domain name and thought it'd be a discussion about how
forcing users to memorize two-hundred command-line switches is an extremely
poor substitute for an actual domain-specific language. ;)

------
maxyme
Not sure if Algolia doesn't generally work on mobile but this page is unusable
on my Galaxy S8 in Chrome. See
[https://imgur.com/a/SEP6qdo](https://imgur.com/a/SEP6qdo)

~~~
redox_
Thanks for sharing! Responsive design fixes are on their ways.

------
amelius
This makes me wonder how Algolia deals with GDPR.

For instance, if a user requests their data to be removed, how fast can this
be reflected in Algolia's indices, and in the instant-search?

~~~
jacquesm
And for an encore: Does Algolia have a data processing agreement in place with
HN?

~~~
the_mitsuhiko
You would need to ask YC to disclose this. They have a dpa ready to sign.

------
bryanrasmussen
I went in and searched for children, so I can see there is not even English
language stemming going on - which I mean that is the most common language to
find a stemmer from in my experience.

I used to work for Thomson Reuters on their legal services products and while
it is nice seeing something like this outside of a paid for service it's not
that impressive. Maybe I'm jaded but from the comments here I was expecting to
say 'wow, that is cool' and not immediately find that stemming didn't work.

on edit: fixed misspelling, formatting

------
james_in_the_uk
Great work! UK charity The Society for Computers and Law is running a
hackathon with the ICO in June in case anyone is interested in helping bring
more tech to GDPR. Details at [https://www.scl.org](https://www.scl.org)

~~~
james_in_the_uk
Sorry full link : [https://www.scl.org/events/525-scl-data-protection-
hackathon...](https://www.scl.org/events/525-scl-data-protection-hackathon-
saturday-16-june-2018-london)

------
jacquesm
This:

[https://ico.org.uk/for-organisations/guide-to-the-general-
da...](https://ico.org.uk/for-organisations/guide-to-the-general-data-
protection-regulation-gdpr/)

Also has a search function and is a bit closer to the horses mouth.

------
AlphaWeaver
This is great! I love how it automatically pulls full definitions for terms
from the relevant "Article 4. Definitions" section and surfaces them
throughout the text. I would love to see more legislation made available in
this easy to understand format!

------
daguire
The presentation here is the most user friendly I have encountered so far:
[https://gdpr-info.eu/](https://gdpr-info.eu/)

------
ropeadopepope
This is awesome. Any chance algolia can make the whole of American
Jurisprudence searchable? :D

------
shevu
Is the code for this website opensourced?

